# next stop - violin concerto



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shaham - Barber - Violin Concerto*

*Samuel Barber - Violin Concerto, Op. 14
I. Allegro (00:00)
II. Andante (10:26)
III. Presto in moto perpetuo (19:12)
Gil Shaham, violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
David Robertson, conductor*

One of the most beautiful and facinating violin concertos there is, with the Barberish turns and twists and spooky undertones that makes it so exiting
Very fine, sensitive approach by Shaham, and the orkestra is perfectly laid back (and fully present when needed) to give the fairitale/ghost story-feel.

youtube comments

*A top-level performance indeed, for this so geniously inspired concerto!

Absolutely love this concerto ... Seeing different artists play it is like seeing your favorite movie over and over again.

That bow is way too tight...

Yeah, I have no idea how he plays like that, 
the bow has no curve. Great sound though!

If he likes it, then I don't see the problem. It is 
like you'd pick on his haircut.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hilary Hahn - Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major, Op 35*

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op 35

1 Moderato nobile
2 Romanze
3 Allegro assai vivace

Hilary Hahn, violin

Deutsche Symphonie Orchester
Kent Nagano, conductor*

Korngolds violin concerto is not very unlike Barbers. Equaly beautiful, even more romantic, and also with darker undertones.
Great performance! Hillary Hahn is like always exelent; she dont make as much with her body and face, but her interpretation is nevertheless eminent.
Orchestra is tight and precise, coplay is great, and sound and videoproduction also

youtube comments

*Beautiful melody‼*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Delius Violin Concerto, Yuka Ishizuka (violin)*

*Yuka Ishizuka http://www.yukaishizuka.com/ performs Frederick Delius' (1862-1934) Violin Concerto (1916) at St Paul's Covent Garden, London (2012).*

Splendid and romantic violin concerto. Quite dramatic, but also lyric, constantly changing in various moods and colours.
Yuka Ishizuka and the orchestra does a good job


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann. Violin concerto a-moll. S.Stadler. R.Skuratov.*

*Violin -Sergey Stadler
Conductor -Rashid Skuratov*

A bit passive performance, but I believe it is young talented students, so in that view it is not so bad

youtube comment

*tran. from Cello Concerto.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sarah Chang plays Sibelius Violin Concerto in D minor (full)*

*1. Allegro Moderato - 1:07
2. Adagio di molto - 17:18
3. Allegro, ma non tanto - 25:09

Jean Sibelius (1865 - 1957)
Sarah Chang playing the solo violin
Jaap van Zweden conducting the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest (RFO)*

A masterwork of a genios. I have not discovered Sibelius to much yet, but I can imagine that to be a journy of high mountains and deep walleys... and all between.
I have not heard many versions, but I find this quite good.
Sarah Chang is not among my favourites. She is techically clever, and also have quite good interpretation, but still I find her a bit anonyme. But she is very good here

youtube comments

*Excuse my ignorance, but i've always wondered - what sort of system is the conductor working with? How does the communication between him and the players work?
Or, is he just waving his arms around for no good reason?

The conductor guides the orchestra by having them follow a tempo, and the 
"waving of the arms" is him emphasizing the dynamics in the piece... I 
believe.﻿

Awesome performance and awesome video of it! ﻿

One of my favorite violinists and one of my favorite concertos I've studied!!!!!!﻿

A feast for the ears as well as the eyes. Enjoy!﻿*


----------

